# [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test



## MDJ (8. Januar 2015)

*[Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

*Review*

*Gelid


Slim Silence AM1*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​



*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis zu diesem Test*

1. Einleitung
2. Verpackung, Kühler und Lieferumfang
3. Technische Details und optischer Vergleich gegenüber dem Standard-Kühler
4. Test-System
5. Montage des Kühlers
6. Drehzahlen und Temperaturen
7. Lautstärke
8. Fazit
9. Bezugsquelle des Kühlers



​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*1. Einleitung*

Herzlich willkommen zu meinem ersten Review in diesem Forum 
"GELID Solutions" dürfte den meisten hier im Forum bekannt sein. Der seit 2008 bestehende Hersteller ist unter anderem durch seine CPU-Kühler, Lüfter, Wärmeleitpasten und mehr auf dem Markt vertreten.
GELID ist mit einer der ersten Hersteller, die einen alternativen CPU-Kühler für den Sockel "AM1" anbietet. Leider ist die Verfügbarkeit in Deutschland bisher nahe Null (oder sehr gering).
Denoch möchte ich euch heute den CPU-Kühler "_Slim Silence AM1_" vorstellen und testen.



Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*2. Verpackung, Kühler und Lieferumfang*

Fangen wir mit der Verpackung des Kühlers an. Diese ist äußerlich recht schlicht und unauffällig gehalten. Dennoch sind darauf alle wichtigen Informationen enthalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler ist aus Aluminium und hat einen eingelassenen 65mm-Lüfter.
Mit seinen 79mm in Länge und Breite ist er jeweils 24mm größer als der AMD-Kühler.
Allerdings ist er durch seinen im Kühlkörper versenkten Lüfter 13,4mm niedriger gegenüber dem AMD-Standard (dieser ist 39,4mm hoch) und kommt auf eine Gesamthöhe von nur 26mm.
Damit ist er in seiner Höhe minimal niedriger, als der eingesetzte RAM-Riegel! Optimal für flache Gehäuse.
Auf der Rückseite befinden sich 2 Befestigungs-Halter und ebenfalls wie beim AMD-Kühler, ein vorgeklebtes Wärmeleitpad.
Während der AMD-Kühler nur mit einem 3-Pin-Lüfteranschluss ausgerüstet wurde, befindet sich am _Slim Silence AM1 _ein 4-Pin-Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Lieferumfang enthalten sind neben dem Kühler:
1x Mehrsprachige Anleitung mit Bildern (auch deutscher Text)
1x Gelid Solutions - Aufkleber
4x Abstandshalter-Ringe
2x Befestigungs-Schrauben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*3. Technische Details und optischer Vergleich gegenüber dem Standard-Kühler.*

Die Spezifikationen vom _Slim Silence AM1._ (Quelle: Gelid)


Das Kühlsystem der beiden Kühler ist die Selbe. Beide haben einen Lüfter, der von oben die Luft ansaugt, durch die Aluminium-Lamellen nach unten bläst und somit die Wärme von den Lamellen abtransportiert.
Gleichzeitig wird die Luft auch über das Mainboard geblasen, um die Luft auf der Mainboard-Oberfläche in Bewegung zu halten und oberflächlichen Wärmestau zu unterbinden.






​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*4. Test-System*

Als Test-System kommen folgende Komponenten zum Einsatz:
Netzteil:_ BeQuiet SFX Power 2 - 300W_
Mainboard: _Asus AM1I-A (BIOS Version 0602)
_Prozessor: _AMD Athlon 5350 (2050MHz Standard-Takt)_
Ram: _Kingston HyperX Fury blau 1600MHz _(4GB)
Betriebssystem: _Windows 7 Professional 64bit_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke an dieser Stelle an den User __chiller__ für die hilfreichen Tips zum Mainboard und BIOS 




​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis

​*5. Montage des Kühlers*

Die Montage des Kühlers ist sehr einfach und in paar kurzen Minuten erledigt.
Die Anleitung ist mit kurzen Sätzen und ihren Bildern leicht und verständlich formuliert und sehr Anfängerfreundlich.
An jedem der beiden Kühler-Montagelöcher im Mainboard wird jeweils von beiden Seiten einer der selbstklebenden Abstandshalter-Ringe geklebt.
Als nächstes legt man den Prozessor-Kühler umgedreht mit dem Lüfter nach unten auf den Tisch und legt das ebenfalls umgedrehte Mainboard mit den Montagelöcher auf die Befestigungs-Halter des Kühlers.
Nun werden nur noch die beiden Schrauben rein gedreht und gleichmäßig vorsichtig angezogen. Das war es schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*6. Drehzahlen und Temperaturen*

Sehen wir uns jetzt mal die Drehzahlen und Temperaturen vom Standard-Kühler und dem _Slim Silence AM1_ an.
Wenn man einen PWM-fähigen 4-Pin-Lüfter hat und diese automatische Funktion nutzen möchte, muss man dies im BIOS aktivieren.
Die Einstellung findet man in den Erweiterten-BIOS-Menüs, dem "Advanced-Mode". Dort geht man unter dem Menüpunkt "Monitor" auf die Einstellung "CPU Q-Fan-Steuerung" und wechselt von _DC-Mode _zu _PWM-Mode_.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dadurch nutzt der Lüfter auch die vorgegebenen Drehzahlen 1200~2600rpm.

Achtung:
Für den Test lasse ich die Einstellung auf _DC-Mode_! Dadurch können wir den Lüfter noch langsamer und somit auch leiser drehen lassen.
Zumal haben wir damit einen flexibleren Drehzahlenbereich, wenn man sich eine eigene Lüfterkurve anlegen möchte.
Die Lüftersteuerung wurde im Test mit der Asus-Software "AI Suite 3" geregelt.

Bei dem Test habe ich beide Kühler mit verschiedenen Lüfterdrehzahlen laufen lassen und die Temperaturen im Leerlauf und unter Last gemessen.
Dabei lag das Mainboard offen auf dem Tisch, bei einer Raumtemperatur von ~21°C.

Man sollte bei dem Test auch die unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen der Kühlerlüfter beachten!
Der _Slim Silence AM1_ ist langsamer und muss sich mit weniger Drehzahlen gegen den AMD-Standard behaupten können.
Allerdings ist der Lüfter des _Slim Silence AM1_ auch etwas größer, um diesen Punkt etwas auszugleichen.

Als erstes sehen wir uns die Unterschiedlichen Drehzahlen der Lüfter an. Hier sieht man schon die großen Unterschiede der Drehzahlen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als nächstes sehen wir uns die Temperaturen im Leerlauf (Idle) und unter Last an.
Hierbei erkennt man schon, dass der Prozessor selbst nie wirklich mit großen Temperaturen kämpfen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Solange die Drehzahlen im oberen Bereich arbeiten, gibt es nicht wirklich große Unterschiede. Generell bewegen sich die Temperaturen bei beiden Kühlern in guten Bereichen.
Erst ab niedrigen Drehzahlen merkt man den Temperatur-Vorteil des _Slim Silence AM1._Dabei sollte man (wie oben schon erwähnt) beachten, dass der Lüfter bei der prozentualen Drehzahleinstellung vom _Slim Silence AM1 _zumeist 1/4 bis 1/3 weniger Drehzahlen hat.

Wie sieht es mit der Wärmeverteilung aus?
Dazu betrachten wir uns das Ganze mal mit einer Thermalkamera:

Als erstes vergleichen wir die beiden Kühler im Leerlauf (Idle) mit ihren Lüfterdrehzahlen von 100% und 40%.
Hierbei sieht man den Vorteil des S_lim Silence AM1. _Durch seinen größeren Lüfter kann er die Abluft etwas besser über dem Mainboard verteilen und zum Wärmeabtransport mithelfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. . . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als nächstes sehen wir uns das Ganze unter Volllast an, ebenfalls mit ihren Lüfterdrehzahlen von 100% und 40%.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     . . .        


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch hier sieht man die Stärken des _Slim Silence AM1.
_Er schafft es selbst bei bedeutend weniger Lüfterdrehzahl gegenüber dem AMD-Standard, die CPU kühler zu halten.
Der Nebeneffekt seines größeren Lüfters führt dem Mainboard dabei immer noch genügend Luftstrom zu, womit das Mainboard nicht wärmer wird, als mit dem AMD-Standard.




​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*7. Lautstärke*

In den hohen Drehzahlen geben sich die Kühler kaum etwas, wobei der _Slim Silence AM1_ bei 100% Drehzahl etwas lauter als der AMD-Standard sein kann. Deshalb sind die niedrigen Drehzahlen um so interessanter. Selbst bei 40%-50% ihrer Leistung sind sie praktisch kaum bis garnicht zu hören.Bei meinem Test sogar leiser als der Lüfter des Netzteils.
Hierbei punktet und profitiert der _Slim Silence AM1 _allerdings von seiner besseren Kühlfähigkeit bei den geringen Drehzahlen.




​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*8. Fazit*

Der _Gelid Slim Silence AM1_ konnte mit seinem Versprechen "Slim" und "Silence" überzeugen. Besonders mit langsamen und somit leisen Drehzahlen punktet er mit einer besseren Kühlleistung.
Allerdings zeigt der Test auch, dass der Standard-Kühler sich nicht verstecken muss! Auch er reicht mit seiner Leistung und Lautstärke für den normalen Betrieb und für die meisten User voll aus.
Wo liegen dann eigentlich die Vorteile für den _Gelid Slim Silence AM1_?
Dieser könnte für Übertakter interessant sein, die noch etwas mehr aus der CPU kitzeln wollen und die Volt anheben.
Besonders durch seine sehr niedrige Bauhöhe ist er ideal und attraktiv für sehr flache Gehäuse, wo es vielleicht mit dem AMD-Standard zu eng oder unpassend werden könnte.
Ebenso könnte der Kühler für den von AMD angekündigten _Athlon X4 550 _(4 x 2,2GHz) interessant sein.
Wenn er genauso übertaktungsfreudig wie der _Athlon 5350 _ist, hat man mit dem _Slim Silence AM1 _die Temperaturen beim Übertakten noch etwas besser im Griff.



​Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis
​*9. Bezugsquelle des Kühlers*

Wie in der Einleitung schon erwähnt, ist die Verfügbarkeit des Kühlers zu meinem Testzeitpunkt in Deutschland (und scheinbar EU-weit) derzeit leider nahe Null.
Fündig wurde ich allerdings bei dem Onlineshop (FeppaSpot - Computer Parts Online Store - We ship Worldwide!) in Hong Kong.
Die haben die Kühler derzeit noch nicht in ihrem Online-Shop verzeichnet, aber sie sind auf Lager.
Wenn man per Email anfragt (in englisch) bekommt man sehr schnell eine Antwort, in der Regel innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Der Mailkontakt war sehr freundlich und der Support sehr hilfsbereit bei Fragen.
Preislich lag der Kühler bei ca. USD $12, dieses Preisangebot kann aber zeitlich leicht variieren. Problem ist nur, dass da noch der Versand per Luftpost dazu kommt und man es noch mit etwas Pech beim Zoll abholen muss (eventuell mit Nachverzollung). Somit kann am Ende preislich schnell das Doppelte rauskommen.
Die Ware war zwar innerhalb 2-3 Tage in Deutschland, aber bis es letztendlich bei mir war, vergingen nochmal rund 2 Wochen 
Um Zusatzkosten und Stress zu sparen, sollte man vielleicht wirklich warten, bis sie auch mehr von deutschen Shops angeboten werden. Nur wann das sein wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen 



Auf allen Bildern besteht Copyright bei mir.

Edit 22.02.2015
Andere thermale Messmethode mit weniger Farbüberstrahlung und fester Temperatur-Skala hinzugefügt.​


----------



## Jesse21 (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

die einzige frage ist wo kann ich den kaufen ... ?


----------



## MDJ (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Die Exemplare waren ein Import aus HongKong, von der Seite www.feppaspot.com
Die haben die Kühler derzeit noch nicht in ihrem Online-Shop verzeichnet, aber sie sind auf Lager. Wenn man per Email anfragt (in englisch), bekommt man sehr schnell ein Antwort, in der Regel innerhalb von 24 Stunden.
Problem ist nur, dass da noch der Versand per Luftpost dazu kommt und wenn man Pech hat, muss man es noch beim Zoll abholen (eventuell mit Nachverzollung). Ware war zwar innerhalb 2-3 Tage in Deutschland, aber bis es letztendlich bei mir war, vergingen nochmal rund 2 Wochen 
Um Zusatzkosten und Stress zu sparen, sollte man vielleicht wirklich warten, bis sie auch mehr von deutschen Shops angeboten werden. Nur wann das sein wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## poiu (24. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

schönes Review sehr sympathisch geschrieben


----------



## FrozenPie (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Super Review und herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Main 
Gelid Solutions Slim Silence AM1: Test des CPU-Kühlers im PCGHX-Forum


----------



## Noctua (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Guter Lüfter und danke für den Test. Der Lüfter ist dann hoffentlich bald lieferbar. Damit könnte ich den zu hohen Boxed in meinem PVR-PC ersetzen und die SSD ordentlich anbringen.


----------



## oelkanne (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Wow sogar mit Wärmebild 

Dankeschön für die Arbeit...sehr schöner Test...


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*



MDJ schrieb:


> Die Exemplare waren ein Import aus HongKong, von der Seite www.feppaspot.com[...]


Ärgerlich - den Kühler würde ich mir gern für die AM1-Station zulegen um etwas Bauhöhe zu sparen. Die Infos zum Bezug könntest du noch im Review mit einbauen, die Frage nach dem "wo kaufen" blieb im ansonsten erstklassigen Test (großes Lob auch für die unkonventionellen Wärmebilder!) unbeantwortet.


----------



## MDJ (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Vielen Danke euch 


McZonk schrieb:


> Die Infos zum Bezug könntest du noch im Review mit einbauen


Da hast du Recht, danke 
Habe dem Inhaltsverzeichnis noch ein "Punkt 9" hinzugefügt, bezüglich der Bezugsquelle.


----------



## Noxxphox (26. Januar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

nettes review... bin gespannt wann der auch im deutschen handel erhältlich ist


----------



## Nervenklau12 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Hallo,  hier ist meine Lösung vom letzten Jahr April. 0 DB.  Lüfter im Bios heruntergergelt. Geräuschlos, man kann außen nichts hören und messen!
Befestigung erfolgte auf 2 Löcher bzw. Bohrungen.

Hier die Bilder:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710971&uid=130794&d=1422824377
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710970&uid=130794&d=1422824377
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710972&uid=130794&d=1422824377
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710974&uid=130794&d=1422824377
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710975&uid=130794&d=1422824377
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/asset.php?fid=710974&uid=130794&d=1422824377


----------



## Overkee (2. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Ersteinmal schöner Test 

Derzeit verwende ich noch den Standardkühler und muss aber sagen, dass ich die von dir gemessenen Temperaturen unter Last noch nie erreicht habe, zumindest nie wenn ich nachgesehen habe und dann waren die Temperaturen auch immer weit weg davon.

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange dein Test lief. Weitere Lüfter sind nicht zum Einsatz gekommen, oder? 
Fairerweise muss ich aber auch sagen,  dass ein 140mm Corsair Lüfter hilft bei der Kühlung von Mobo, Ram und CPU  Das wird wahrscheinlich der große Unterschied sein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei mir sah es nach knapp 6 Minuten Prime wie folgt aus: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6 Minuten sind natürlich nicht lang, deshalb werde ich morgen mal länger testen, aber auf 51°C komme ich bestimmt nicht 

In den nächsten Tagen werde ich zudem mal versuchen folgendes nachzubauen: [Übersicht] AMD Kabini SoC & AM1 Desktop Mainboards (BGA / FS1b) - Seite 18

Den Kühler dazu hat  Jarafi heute verschickt


----------



## MDJ (3. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Hi.
Habe am offenen Tisch getestet, ohne weitere Lüfter. Prime bei 15-20 Minuten. Ja, ich denke dein 140mm-Lüfter ist da schon vom Vorteil


----------



## Overkee (4. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Hab jetzt Prime länger laufen lassen und dabei folgende Resultate erzielt:

Mit 140mm Lüfter: 39°C
Ohne 140mm Lüfter: 46°C

Als Lüfterprofil habe ich das Standardprofil benutzt und nur die Temperaturen etwas nachoben verschoben. Raumtemperatur war 19°C und als WLP kam die NT-H1 von Noctua zum Einsatz.


----------



## chischko (12. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Hallo zusammen, hab mir auch gerade einen HTPC zusammengestellt und werde diesen nun mal so beschaffen und musste auch weg vom Boxed Kühler des 5350 zu höchstens 28mm Höhe (ich werde wie auch Nervenklau12 das Streacom F7C Alpha (Seite 5!) verwenden und eine wahrscheinlich eine 3,5" HDD einbauen) und da kommt natürlich nur der Gelid in Frage aufgrund Alternativenmangel. Hab nun lang gesucht und ihn zu einem horrenden Preis bei meinpaket.de bestellt. Er ist also in Deutschland verfügbar!


----------



## Nervenklau12 (12. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Ich habe den Asrock Board (interne oder externe Netzteile wahlweise möglich)  und habe einen externes Netzteil von Trust 90 Watt, der eigentlich für Notebooks ist, hat ca 50 Eur gekostet. Gehäuse habe ich ohne PSU gekauft.


Trust - Digital Lifestyle Accessories - LaptopladegerÃ¤te

Prozzi wird nicht mehr als 50 Grad Warm im Geschlossenem Gehäuse und wirklich 0DB.

Der Kupferkühler ist einfach Super.

Tschüss


----------



## MDJ (13. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

@Nervenklau12: Danke für den Tip mit dem _P4 Tiny,_ Ist eine interessante Alternative 



chischko schrieb:


> Hab nun lang gesucht und ihn zu einem horrenden Preis bei meinpaket.de bestellt. Er ist also in Deutschland verfügbar!



Ja, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis sich der Preis niedriger eingependelt hat. Aber dass er langsam verfügbar wird, ist schonmal ein gutes Zeichen. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*

Es gibt nun eine weitere (bzgl. der Leistung vergleichsweise übertriebene) Alternative für AM1:
http://www.scythe-eu.com/en/products/cpu-cooler/kodati-rev-b.html 

Preis liegt wohl irgendwo bei 20-25 Euro.


----------



## chischko (16. März 2015)

*AW: [Review] Gelid Slim Silence AM1 / alternativer Kühler für Sockel AM1 im Test*



McZonk schrieb:


> Es gibt nun eine weitere (bzgl. der Leistung vergleichsweise übertriebene) Alternative für AM1:
> Kodati Rev. B : CPU Kühler, Lüfter, Lüftersteuerung, PC Netzteile von Scythe
> 
> Preis liegt wohl irgendwo bei 20-25 Euro.



Das scheint ne interessante Alterntive zu sein! Vielleicht wandert der  ja in meinen 2. HTPC wenn ich paar Erfahrungen mit dem GELIT gesammelt  habe! Vielen Dank!


----------

